# UPC in other rooms



## clionaricho (23 Jan 2013)

Any advice welcome here as I dont have a clue  

So I have UPC in one room and saorvew TV in another, I recently bought "an eye" which I was told would allow me to watch the same channel in the other room as what is on the UPC box. I cant get it to work and someone as told me that this only works on Sky box?  Is there any other way of getting more than the Saorview Channels in the other room.

Many thanks for any advice


----------



## vandriver (23 Jan 2013)

Pay UPC the small monthly fee for multiroom.


----------



## SuperTina (23 Jan 2013)

You can ask UPC to install another connection in the other room, I think they charge 5 euro extra per month for this. otherwise get a sat dish and sat receiver for free sat channels, not exactly the same channels as on upc though.


----------



## Leo (23 Jan 2013)

The Magic Eyes only work on Sky boxes. You can use a video sender with IR remote relay to achieve the same result with a UPC box. That will allow you watch the same channel in two rooms. 

Alternatively, get UPC multi-room and you will be able to watch different channels in each room for the extra monthly fee.


----------



## clionaricho (24 Jan 2013)

thanks everyone, I was trying to avoid paying another subscription but obvioulsy thats not possible, thanks for replies


----------



## Sol28 (25 Jan 2013)

Depending on your situation - it may still be possible to get the old 'analogue' set of channels from UPC.

In my (rented) house - we have digital UPC with DVR box in the living room - I have a TV in the bedroom which had been wired in for UPC  - however I haven't got a digibox - but it is still receiving the same 17 channels I used to receive when I was on standard analogue UPC in a different property (RTE1&2, BBC1&2, ITV, Sky1 etc). It might be no harm to test an extension wire from the UPC connection and tune in the stations on a TV capable of analogue signals. UPC dont seem to have turned off the transmission of the signal in this format.


----------

